# Taking a shot at Killifish Hatching



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

so as my title states ive decided to buy and setup my own little station for hatching and raising up killifish fry. And what im wondering is if anyone out there has done this and their best tips and methods im going to do quite a bit of research before i start and just want to know the tricks of the trade im going to take lots of pictures and maybe make a journal page too  lemme know what you think!!.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a thread from when I tried Killies:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/hatching-killi-eggs-nothobranchius-patrizii-32633/


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

So half of my egg order has arrived today and ive got them into the water and ready to go  Ill update with lots of pics and trial and error.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Keato, I moved this thread into the Breeding/Spawning Section. 

I've always wanted to try Killi's too, so I look forward to following this thread


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of mine hatched right away, so you may have fry by now.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

I waited until now to check and see and so far i can count 15 little swimmers.  Ive moved them into their second shoebox style terrarium












See if you can find the little babies.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Moved them into their shoebox gorw out tank for a few days.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I've always loved killifish but never tried my hand at raising/breeding them. I may just have to give them a try one day. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Checked on it again and there were 3 more fry so i added them to the grow out tank.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

5 days old and doing well


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Which species are they?


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

n rachovii black, n palmqvisti, n foerschi the rachovii beira 98 hasnt arrived yet!


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

the ones i hatched out were a mix so im not sure as to which exact one shave hatched it could be a mix of all three before mentioned strains or two or one depending on which hatched out


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's some pics of the little guys one week old!!


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

I am completely obsessed with these little dudes i sit and watch them for hours at a time! my bf thinks im losing my mind!


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Two weeks old today hatch # 20 success so far 11 fry and eating like champs. 50%+ success rate so far pretty good for first attempt. 2 more weeks until colors develop.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

They are getting bigger!


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes they are 3 weeks old tomorrow! Should be some displaying colors in another week or so


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

are you gonna sell them?


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes i am as soon as theyre showing colors and i can determine the sex and strain of these guys. it was a mixed batch so i have to figure out and devide the different strains of nothobranchius killies


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

4 weeks old today  and still 11 strong


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Getting so big and eating like champs


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

what are you feeding them?


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

bbs and microworms and crushed flaked food and spirulina pellets


----------

